# HAUNTED RADIO'S ST. PATRICK'S DAY SHOW: rondo's, spring break massacre, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we celebrate St. Patrick's Day with news on the 11th annual Rondo Awards, Horror Realm Spring Break Massacre, Fear Net, Party City, Haunt World, Poltergeist, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's complete list of DVD releases, and then we review the 1993 film, "Leprechaun." Then, our demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with a special St. Patty's Day rap from the Leprechaun. All of this plus some St. Patty's Day goodies for you as a part of the March 13 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-031313.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

